# Bikepark Jahr1000Blick - Steinbergen bei Rinteln (NDS)



## demlak (27. Dezember 2017)

Da hier im Board noch keine Info zu sein scheint, hier die Kurzinfo, dass wir im Norden wohl Zuwachs bekommen.

Gerade mal 30km vom Deister entfernt, haben die Jungs vom _Jahr1000Blick e.V._ einen Meilenstein in der Planung ihres Vorhabens erreicht:

Das Tourismus Zentrum Rinteln hat für den Baustart des Projektes _bikeparkjahrtausendblick_ einen Bike-Park Experten mit der Planung beauftragt.

Entstehen soll das ganze auf dem Gelände des zur Expo2000 geschaffene und mittlerweile Insolvente "Steinzeichen Steinbergen".

In Zeitungsartikeln (auf der Website verlinkt) wird bereits von Plänen gesprochen, die an Bikeparks wie Winterberg heran reichen sollen.

Ich bin gespannt was draus wird. Zumal ich mit Wohnsitz in Hannover nicht weit entfernt bin und das ganze in meiner alten Heimat ist =)

Weiter gehts hier:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pg/bikeparkjahr1000blick
Website: http://www.bikeparkjahrtausendblick.de
Google Maps: https://goo.gl/maps/F4jS2FLrSuz


----------



## 1Tintin (31. Dezember 2017)

Moin verfolge das bereits schon ne weile... schön das das Projekt dann "wohl" starten soll.
Für mich wäre hier die wichtigste Frage, "wird es einen Lift / Shuttle geben"?

Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke, dass da so oder so ein geiler Park bei entstehen kann. Ob das ganze ein Kommerzieller Erfolg wird oder nicht, ist nach meinem Empfinden allerdings wirklich davon abhängig, ob es einen lift oder shuttle geben wird.


----------



## -rabe- (5. Januar 2018)

Klingt interessant...mal sehen was draus wird. Ich wäre ein potentieller Kunde.


----------



## EVHD (19. Januar 2018)

Das sieht gut aus!


----------



## demlak (29. März 2018)

Im Februar gab es ein Update:
https://www.rinteln-aktuell.de/moun...fteln-strecken-auf-steinzeichen-gelaende-aus/


----------



## Cheet (16. August 2019)

Weiß jemand was zum aktuellen Stand?


----------



## demlak (19. Januar 2020)

Webseite und Facebook-Seite sind unfassbar uninformativ.. weiß hier jemand neues? Bzw. mehr als diese beiden "Quellen"?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Januar 2020)

Irgendwo stand, dass die Sache mit dem Bikepark eher nicht kommt.
Im Artikel stand was von Endzeit-Apocalypse-Rollenspiel-Welt Park-Kram.









						Wird 2020 das Jahr des Steinzeichen Steinbergen? Neuer Betreiber will Erlebniswelt Leben einhauchen
					

(Steinbergen) Aus großer Entfernung thront der „Jahrtausendblick“ auf dem Messingberg. Einst Symbol des Steinzeichens Steinbergen und anlässlich der Weltausstellung Expo 2000 feierlich eröffnet, fristeten Park und Aussichtsplattform zuletzt ein trauriges Schattendasein. Das ehemalige...




					www.rinteln-aktuell.de


----------

